#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-06
<Researcher-> Good morning Kilos
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> hi Researcher-
<Researcher-> :)
<barlas> Morning!
<Kilos> hi barlas
<barlas> Hi Kilos
<barlas> How is it going?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<barlas> Good
<Kilos> is Ubuntix a bot?
<Kilos> there isnt even anytyhing in the topic bar here
#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-07
<Guest44795> good morning kilos
<Guest44795> hi
<Guest44795> hi Researcher
<Kilos> hi Researcher Guest44795
<Kilos> sorry i was getting sheep to pastures
#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-10
<Kilos> hi guys
